# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Hotel Pierre

## JEK

Staying there on the 13th when my wife attends a bridal shower. The Taj group put $100M into the place, so it should be nice :)  Seeing God of Carnage that night. Now, where shall we have pre-theater dinner?

----------


## Dennis

If you mean June 13th, stop by Grammercy Tavern and look in on Mrs. Dennis for me....and stay away from her mother...she loves a man with wings.

----------


## JEK

I do mean the 13th of June, but I never wear feathers in NYC . . . this time of year . . .

----------


## GramChop

not sure what your taste buds desire, but if you like cuban...victor's cafe...52nd bet broadway/8th.

----------


## GramChop

too bad you're not there a few days earlier....phil, amy, hubby and i would have you pull up a chair saturday night at benoit!

----------


## JEK

Seems I get up there every few weeks on business, so who knows!

----------

